# Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls) *CLOSED*



## domifc (Apr 13, 2006)

does anyone know the address of the CCO in Buffalo? I have a friend in NY right now and I'm hoping she can make the trip for me.

	TIA!


----------



## jeanna (May 21, 2006)

The one I know of is in the Niagara Prime Outlet mall. I think the street is Military.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (May 24, 2006)

Has anyone been there?? I'm planning on going there next week and i'm wondering if anyone has found anything good???? Thanks!!!


----------



## oddinary (Aug 6, 2006)

*Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

All Tint Toons TLC - $10 each
Felt Blue & Greystone (?) e/s
Hyper Real Foundations
Studio Stick Foundation? (the big fat stick!)
Blue Peep, Iris Eyes, Rich Ground, Grey/silvery one, Macroviolet - $10.25 each
Full Coverage, around 5 shades
The bronzey bottle shimmer, around 2-3 types of those

+ quite a bunch of MAC bags! no brushes, though.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Aug 6, 2006)

Hey is this the one in Buffalo?? I'm planning on making a trip down there next sunday & i'm coming from Toronto!!!


----------



## GODDESS (Aug 6, 2006)

hi!


Is this placed called CCO? Do they have other MAC stuff for cheap?


Thanks


----------



## oddinary (Aug 7, 2006)

*HOTasFCUK,*
Yes, this is the one in Buffalo near the Canadian border 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I went shopping there and went to see the Niagara Falls straight afterwards!

*GODDESS,*
It is actually called Cosmetic Company Store. It's quite small there. I think that is all the MAC they have, I probably missed a few things there. They have Lancome, Bobbi Brown, Clinique and various other high end make up brands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They have a lot of packs/sets with 2-3 items in boxes/bags mainly!


----------



## girlstar (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm confused, is it in Niagara Falls or Buffalo? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They're roughly about 30 minutes apart. (I live on the Canadian side). Was it the Prime Outlets in NF? That would be nice if it was, I wouldn't mind taking a trip over to pick up a TLC or two... hehe


----------



## kalikutes (Aug 7, 2006)

yeah the prime outlets have the ccb. its in niagara falls. i live in buffalo and it takes me a good half hour to get there.


----------



## kateisgreat (Aug 8, 2006)

*Niagara Falls CCO*

I'm closer to Niagara Falls ON,
So I'd be going over the border for this.
I didn't know there was a CCO there but I just did a check on a link posted in this section and there is. Has anyone been and if you have is there anything god there?


----------



## oddinary (Aug 9, 2006)

It's the one I posted below...
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=52654


----------



## plkitten13 (Aug 12, 2006)

i was just there a couple of weeks ago. they had a handful of m.a.c brushes, including the 217, which i snagged for $15(?). i asked the girl working to see them, as they were tucked into a cup with a bunch of other brands. the cco also had living pink e/s when i was there, and a ton of lipglosses. nothing rare, though. hope that helps! =D


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks i'm making a trip down there tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## girlstar (Aug 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 
_Thanks i'm making a trip down there tomorrow!!!!!_

 

Oooh, pleasepleaseplease let me know what they have?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIA!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Aug 12, 2006)

I will let you know!!! I'm praying to find d'bohemia, orange tangent, goldbit & sunplosion....hahaha ya right!!!!


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 13, 2006)

i was there last week and they had:

a few mac brushes
lip gelees set
lots of bags
lots of ccb

nothing too exciting...


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey.....just got back from that CCO & it sucked soooooo bad!!!! They had one eyeshadow in felt blue, the had the holiday lipgelee set, 3 fluidlines (i think i saw macroviolet & a navy blue one) they had a bunch of face compacts, stick concealers, ccb's, make-up cases (the satin turquoise one & matt murphey) and all the tint toons. I was sooooo disappointed since the CCO visit was supposed to be the highlight of my day trip LOL!!! I didn't see any brushes and i think there was a few lipsticks. I was really surprised they had only one eyeshadow colour & it was all hidden on the shelf. Ah well i hope you guys keep updating what this CCO gets in because i'm still interested in knowing!!!!


----------



## captodometer (Oct 13, 2006)

*Niagara Falls CCO*

Big surprise today: This store actually had MSF Naked You for $15.75


----------



## rainbowcrushed (Nov 21, 2006)

That store still has naked yous. lol


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 22, 2006)

What else did they have??


----------



## ellesea (Nov 23, 2006)

^ I'd like to know as well as I'm planning to go there soon. Usually the MAC selection isn't too good except last time when I went (this summer) they had the Disney cartoon lip conditioners!!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 25, 2006)

Ya i went there in august and they had the disney lip conditions and nothing else that i liked! I was so bummed.....the cco was supposed to be the highlight of my trip!!!


----------



## captodometer (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Niagara Falls CCO*

The CCO at Fashion Outlets in Niagara Falls, NY doesn't usually have the greatest selection of MAC.  The store at Prime Outlets in Waterloo is much better.


----------



## Mango (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Went there yesterday.

From what I recall, they had:

The warm lipglass/lustre holiday set from 2006.
The cool and intense eye palettes from 2006(two left).
The lip sets in peach, plum and pink from 2006.
I think these were all $22.50

Eyeshadows($9.50 or $10):
Overgrown
Aquavert
Sea Myth
Black Tied 
Spring Up
Fontainbleu
Purple Shower
Peppier
Turquatic
Budding Beauty

Pearlizer pigments:
A purple-pink one (dont recall the name)
A coppery-red one

Lip conditioner in stick form
-berry one
-bright pink one

Concealer pots in medium and dark $10

Studio Fix Fluid in NC25 and NW/NC40 something - $18.25

Couple of foundations in stick form (darker shades, cant recall the exact numbers).  Also some in the Select formula.

Matte MSFs in MediumDark, Dark (18.25)

Bunch of bags in black and tan (think they were $17, not sure of other details).

Lipsticks($10):
-pretty loud
-hotscotch
-emphatic
-a red one (cant recall the exact name, but it isnt on the webpage)

ProLongwear ($14)
-Unwilting
-something Rose (brownish mauve)
-a coppery brown one
-3 different types of top coats

Lipglasses ($10):
-Negligee
-Embraceable
-Languish
-Crystal Rose
-Be In
-Orangedessence
-Vibrational
-Pink Clash
-Ciao Manhattan

Paints:
Shimma
Magrittes
Chiaroscuro
Architecture

Fluidlines ($10):
Delphic
Haunting
Blue Peep
Nightfish
New weed
Royal Wink
Iris Eyes

Mascara in Zoomlash, a bright blue one as well.

Didn't see any pigments or brushes there.

This is what I can recall off-hand.  

Apologies regarding some of the names and numbers (of the foundation) that I wasnt able to remember.  I suppose its best to call the store in case you are heading down for something specific.

Other than that, since it was my first CCO outing, I thought it was fairly decent.  Would've liked to go to the other ones mentioned, but this was the closest one time permitting


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Has anybody been here recently??? I'm interested in going in maybe a month or so!!! Let me know Thanks!!!!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

I'm going there this weekend! I'll let you know what i find!


----------



## tropical_smiles (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

can't wait to hear the response. My aunt is visiting from aunt of the country next week, and i'm hoping to go down there weekend of Nov 2nd.  I hope there are some good eye shadow because I plan on stocking up!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Me too! I really want some pigments and msf's too but i'm trying not to get my hopes up because the selection was so crappy last time!!! But i'll let you know!!!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

I'm sorry that this is such a dumb question, but where exactly in the mall is the CCO?  I haven't been to the mall since before I found out about CCOs, but I want to make a trip in the upcoming weeks, so....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does it have its own store, or is it in another? TIA!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Cocomotion pigments for $13.75


----------



## myfrienddiana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Me too! I really want some pigments and msf's too but i'm trying not to get my hopes up because the selection was so crappy last time!!! But i'll let you know!!!!_

 

hey i know this is really old!
but just curious if their selection got any better?
:]


----------



## captodometer (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myfrienddiana* 

 
_hey i know this is really old!
but just curious if their selection got any better?
:]_

 

I lived in Rochester, NY for almost 7 years.  Niagara Falls was about 70 miles away.  I found the selection at the Niagara CCO to be consistently poor; the Waterloo store consistently had an excellent selection.  Don't know where in NY/Ontario you are, but Waterloo might be worth the trip for you.  Will take about 2 hours from Niagara Falls.


----------



## kalikana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

I'm going to Niagara next weekend! I didn't even know that they had CCO at the Fashion Outlets there. I'm so gonna go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'd go to the Waterloo one, but we're only there for a day and a half. And I'm going with my family so I don't think they'd want to go there with me.. xD Maybe next time


----------



## Aingeal (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

From what I remember it was across from a shoe store...don't remember which one. I used to work at Phase `id and it was in the same hallway, on the same side. This was a year and a half ago, though, so it may have moved locations since then.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Has anybody been there recently?? WHat did you find?

I want to go there soon!


----------



## MzFit (Jul 4, 2008)

*First time to a CCO Niagara Falls....*

I am going to the CCO at Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls. I am so excited has anyone been there recently? What can I expect? 

I will let you know my haul when I get back Sunday


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: First time to a CCO Niagara Falls....*

there is one? on the Canadian border.. wooow.. can't wait for ur report


----------



## MzFit (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: First time to a CCO Niagara Falls....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shaquille* 

 
_there is one? on the Canadian border.. wooow.. can't wait for ur report 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah it had some grreat find but not enough MAC as I would have liked. It did have some Bobbie Brown which I kinda like but prefer MAC also decent Clinque selection. 

So this is what I got and saw:
McQueen Paint Pots other worldly, elextro sky and pharo (which I just got off ebay not to long a go for $45 doooh) Also had Rubenesque and Indianwood but I have both if you don't and your close to buffla go get them. 
Suprisingly they had solar bits i got sunpower the also had bronzescape but i i did want it. 
OMG great find Emote blush I got 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pixel Paint they had a nice selection of paints to actually but some i already have I remember seeing base light, chartrus, sublime nature and more don't remembert them all.
Metal X cream shadow 6th sin, Pink ingnot, Plum Electric  Metalblu I got them all was sad the was no gold Ore I think it was called. 
I got glitter eyeliner in blitz there was 4 other glitter liners to chose from don't remember there names. 
Also saw they had shade sticks gracios me and shimmersand. 
The had a nice selection of the wax brow finsh to again I have some so no need. There was a nice selection of studio stick foundation good selection of colour of course not mine. There was also studio fix but only 4 colours and stuido tech. Oh and full coverage all in mostly darker colours. 

I think I covered a lot of it that I can remember. It was good times for sure they changed fashion outlet mall a lot since my last visit like Febuary of 2007.


----------



## Maryszhita (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: First time to a CCO Niagara Falls....*

omg!! you seemed to buy all the cco? lol!! i wish the got one here in montreal =((.. theres a lot of mac stuffs that i got at the pro counter which is like 30mins from where i live or the counter at the bay but no cco =((.. by the way, how much are the mineralize satin skin finish fps15 in a cco??? i might go over there this summer or next one!!! ^_^

(btw great haul too!!)


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: First time to a CCO Niagara Falls....*

Wow looks like you got some good stuff! I've been twice and the selection was crappy! Was there any MSF's? How was the rest of the mall like Coach or Off Saks? I really want to go back & get some Coach bags and they had some 7FAM and R&R jeans at Off Saks!


----------



## MzFit (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: First time to a CCO Niagara Falls....*

No MSF or else I would have had some I love them so not sue on the cost but blushes in Canada are norally $23 at the CCO 12.25 so maybe MSF would be like $15 not sure.


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Any updates on this CCO?  I'm hoping to make a trip in a couple weeks.  Debating whether to save my $$ for Walden Galleria instead. =P


----------



## carrieann07 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Save for the Galleria. I was there a few days ago and the CCO had only a few MAC items. I find that they normally only carry large quantities of Clinique and BB. The girls at the Galleria's MAC counter are lovely, you won't be disappointed. In fact I plan on going back on the 31st for my Starflash haul!


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

^^ Thanks carrieann!  So they didn't have any Solar Bits?  Somoene had mentioned they'd been sitting around for a couple months so I'm hoping they're still there! And I totally forgot about Starflash, I was hoping to pick up a couple Sonic Chic blushes for cheaper-than-Canada prices.


----------



## carrieann07 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

I was there about 9 days ago and I didn't see any solar bits-last time I was at the Galleria the Macy*s counter still had a few. You'd have to ask of course.


----------



## BlahWah (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Came back a few days ago and this is what I saw (don't remember some prices tho sorry!):

$13 Bronzescape Solar Bits
$13 **other** Solar Bits (not Black Ore tho)
$10 l/s: Kinda Sexy
$11.50 s/s: Gracious Me, Fresh Cement, Beige-ing
$22 Fast Response
$30 Lightful Essence
$17.50 Lightful Cleanser
Studio Fix C3
Deep Dark bronzant
f/l Non-Conformist, Blue Peep, Sweet Sage
Malt/Auburn brow shader

I was hoping for some Stila too but there was none around. =(  I did end up spending more at Walden Galleria b/c of Bath & Body Works (why won't they just open one in Canada?) and Bebe (65%! and some 75% at the outlet).  Calvin Klein had some decent stuff for 50% at the outlet but I was in between sizes and am definitely not as tall as Mr. CK wants me to be.  And he doesn't make much for ladies w/ boobs.  Overall, great trip but totally skipped on the CCO!  Better sales elsewhere and the items were just so-so.  I'm glad I've got Specktra!


----------



## Julie5 (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Oh lucky I wish they had solar bit at mine
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wante them so ba and missed them


----------



## PinkPearl (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

hi everyone! i went there yesterday and saw: (the ones i got are in bold writings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Graphology, clarity, *purple shower*, nile eyeshadow
only *metalblu* eyeshadow from the metal-x colelction 
*Gracious me*, shimmersand shadestick + some other ones
*Otherworldy*, electro sky paint pot
Sweet sage, waveline, iris eyes fluidline
Chartru, sublime nature and some other paints
Rougette, *poise, 40's pink*, all grown up mattenes and also powersuit, rapturous and the really bright red one, cant remember what its called..
*Long stem rose* slimshine
not too many lipsticks... 
a bunch of discontinued lipglosses. i only got *negligee* lipglass..
Solar bits in bronzescape i think?
Warmed and light flush MSFs
Emote and taupe blushes
*fast response eye cream*
Strobe cream
studio fix moisturizer i think.. 
microfine refinisher
green gel cleanser
a couple of loose beauty powder blushes..
Studio mist foundations
Brow finishers in different shades
Some *studio stick concealers* (i got NW45 to contour =P)
and yeah thats pretty much all i can remember.. i dont think anything has changed since i visited that CCO a couple months ago.. kinda dissapointing actually, but oh well, i did get a bunch of stuff lol..
hope that helps!!


----------



## kateisgreat (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

queeeestion
i still haven't been but i do want to go but i don't drive so i'll be dragging my dad along for this one. who has been recently, anything decent? i'm only interested in mac. oh and where is walden galleria? is it a cco or a mac counter? thanks a ton


----------



## kaexbabey (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

i'm going to niagara falls area this wednesday-friday. not sure which day i'll be going to the cco, but when i do i'll let you know what they have. 

walden galleria is in buffalo. there's a mac counter there.


----------



## carrieann07 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

The Galleria is in Cheektowaga NY


----------



## kaexbabey (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

went today. pretty much the same stuff pink pearl said plus:

antiquitease brush sets. no sets w/ the 187
a bunch of pigments .. bell bottom blue, cocomotion, gold mode, off the radar, rushmetal?, your ladyship, sweet sienna, jardin aires, plus about 5 more i can't remember. 
the lipgloss thing w/ the icing looking design on it .. only one and it was like a reddish color w/ pink.
no lipsticks at all!
about 5 mattenes and 3 slimshines
a bunch of foundations i didnt notice if it was sff or select spf 15 but they had medium light to dark colors. 
studio stick foundations .. nc27, nc40, and the rest were nw's
3 select sheer loose powders .. like one medium color and 2 darker ones
about 6-8 loose beauty powders
and that's all i can remember off the top of my head


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Anybody been lately? I might go there soon!


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Would anyone be willing to CP me? I want those pigments!!


----------



## PinkPearl (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

hi everyone!
i went there yesterday and they had: (the ones i got are i bold)

*Smooth harmony beauty powder from Heatherette!!!*
light flush MSF
Star! iridescent pressed powder
2 of the sculpt and shape powders

BLUSHES
soo many beauty powder blushes!!
*shy beauty*
serenely
feeling
true romantic
eversun 
secret blush i think
(and theres a lot of those loose beauty powder blushes, i only remember tenderdusk sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


cream blushes:
*brit wit*
cheery
laid back
ladyblush
lilicent
blossoming (i think?)

emote
taupe

EYES
lots of LE paint pots:
rollickin'
perky
*nice vice*
cash flow
pharaoh
electrosky
soft ochre
moss scape

shadesticks:
gracious me
royal hue
corn
*beige-ing*
shimmersand

eyeshadows:
nile
pagan
purple shower
*graphology*
poisen pen
pen n pink
signed, sealed
clarity
metalblu 

pigment:
your ladyship
revved up
off the radar
smoke signals
bell bottom blue
sweet sienna (i think)
jardin aires

fluidlines:
frostlite
iris eyes
sweet sage

LIPS
they didnt have any regular lipsticks (ugh!) but they had a bunch of those bright colored mattenes and long stem rose slimshine and they didnt even have that many lipglosses (sorry i wasnt paying attention to the names )

thats all i can remember folks.. hehe..
oh and also, they seem to reduce the space for MAC stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



when i went last month, they had 3 shelves, but now they only have 2 shelves for MAC and replace the other one with some origins stuff.. but they do have more stuff this time tho.. well,i hope this helps some of u who are planning to make a trip there soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




let us know what they have if you do go!!


----------



## schipper713 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

When I went about a month ago, they had Novel Twist eye palettes.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Anyone been here lately? I am probably going next week...


----------



## ChickonRules (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

I'm going there tomorrow, I'll let you guys what they have if I can remember.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChickonRules* 

 
_I'm going there tomorrow, I'll let you guys what they have if I can remember._

 

Please do! I am planning a trip on Friday!!!


----------



## ChickonRules (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

I went there on Monday and I was pretty surprised. They actually had alot of stuff but not the things I wanted but they had a good amount of everything. They have lots of eyeshadows, pigments, paint pots, lip glosses, slimshines, and lipsticks of different colours. They have a few sprays, cremes, lotions, etc. They also had alot of blushes including beauty powder blushes (feeling and secret blush), and they still have fafi stuff, if anyone is interested in that. If you want brushes, you should ask the people there because they keep it behind the counter. For MAC, they had the 217, 224, and the 219. I don't remember prices but they alot cheaper - about $10 cheaper.


----------



## mamapie (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Oooh I hope I get to go when I visit the in-laws this summer!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAddict_Sami* 

 
_Please do! I am planning a trip on Friday!!!_

 
OMG take me with you!! lol

I went after christmas time and they had a whole bunch of things.
I actually called them before I went to make sure they had some stock.  They were very nice and actually went through the types of products they had.  

Enjoy


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChickonRules* 

 
_I went there on Monday and I was pretty surprised. They actually had alot of stuff but not the things I wanted but they had a good amount of everything. They have lots of eyeshadows, pigments, paint pots, lip glosses, slimshines, and lipsticks of different colours. They have a few sprays, cremes, lotions, etc. They also had alot of blushes including beauty powder blushes (feeling and secret blush), and they still have fafi stuff, if anyone is interested in that. If you want brushes, you should ask the people there because they keep it behind the counter. For MAC, they had the 217, 224, and the 219. I don't remember prices but they alot cheaper - about $10 cheaper._

 
You've just made me VERY happy!!!

Thanks


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Any new updates? Also, did anybody check out Coach or even the Off 5th Saks outlet? I got some great deals on 7FAM & R&R jeans before!


----------



## fm7228 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAddict_Sami* 

 
_Please do! I am planning a trip on Friday!!!_

 
How was it?


----------



## catemoody (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

has anyone been there latley?
im taking a trip there friday.

i really hope they have brushes!
does anyone know when they get new shipments it?


----------



## catemoody (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

I went today!
they had

all neo sci fi eyeshadows and blushes
most starflash eyeshadows
a few blushes like pink swoon, melba, pinch me
studio tech in NW 30 and NC 30
fast response eye, micro fine refinisher, ect. and lightful products
3 brush sets
no shadesticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




a few dazzle glasses
lots of glitter liners
a few eyeliners
brushes in 185, 213, 249, 219, 224, 239, 217
smooth harmony and belightful powders
paintpots like indianwood and perky

nothing really new from when I went in december, kinda a disappointment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wish they had more brushes!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Awww i wanna go! I missed out on the Starflash eyeshadows!


----------



## fm7228 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

I want to go so badly to get discounted brushes!!


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

can anyone cp for me?


----------



## fm7228 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Does anyone know if they still have "EMOTE" there?


----------



## fm7228 (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

I just went today and in case anyone is wondering they had lots of Emote there.  Like 5 remaining.

They added the 2008 Holiday shadow palettes there.  There was warm and cool eyes.

There are a lot of MAC skincare products like strobe cream, etc. 

Def the same brushes were there...wish they had more.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Has anyone been lately? I am going over the long weekend and would like to know how much currency to exchange


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAddict_Sami* 

 
_Has anyone been lately? I am going over the long weekend and would like to know how much currency to exchange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Did you go? Any updates?? I'm going in May so i'll let you guys know what i find!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 11, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Anyone been lately?  I'm going there this Tuesday!!


----------



## DirtyHarriet (May 11, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

hmm...lesssseee what i can remember:

pigments: tea time, gold stroke, smoke signals, sweet sienna, mauvement, cocomotion, antique gold, milk (only one), the dark blue one from naughty nauticals last year, couple others i don't remember...

msf's: one soft and gentle, so ceylon, petticoat, another bronzey one, medium, light medium and medium dark (the ones with the highlight on one side).

4-5 fluidlines: black track, dipdown, brassy, a purple one...

like 3-4 paint pots - don't remember which ones...sorry

eye shadows: illegal cargo, passionate, signed/sealed, couple other matte2, some of the suite array ones, magnetic fields

shadowy lady and tempting quads, some of the e/s palettes from red she said, and from the nordies anniversary thing last year

no paints

224, 217, 239, 210, 219, 275, can't remember the rest...

couple of beauty powder blushes and one from neo sci fi

basically: same old, same old...


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

^^^Thanks so much, I am going to the outlets tomorrow so I'll have to check it out!  Not sure how much $$ I'll have left for MAC after I visit Coach!!


----------



## catemoody (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

has anyone been there latley?
any msf's?


----------



## Mindy! (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

I am going there next weekend. I'll let you know!!!


----------



## CaitNY (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

I went to the NF CCO about 2 weeks ago, and they had Gold Deposit, Soft & Gentle, So Ceylon, and Petticoat MSF's. Plus lots of other stuff too of course!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Hey!!! Has anyone been lately???


----------



## vesperholly (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAddict_Sami* 

 
_Hey!!! Has anyone been lately???_

 
I was there a few weeks ago! I was so excited to find Phloof! (Emmanuel Ungaro promote) and Poison Pen. I was only shopping for e/s, but there were a lot of palettes, the satin ones with crystals, and skin products. Tons of e/s duos. Hardly any lip products.

Sorry I can't be of more help, I'm very new to MAC and mostly interested in e/s!


----------



## jacquiqui (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

i'll be going on wednesday/ thursday. will update everyone on what they have


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jacquiqui* 

 
_i'll be going on wednesday/ thursday. will update everyone on what they have_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vesperholly* 

 
_I was there a few weeks ago! I was so excited to find Phloof! (Emmanuel Ungaro promote) and Poison Pen. I was only shopping for e/s, but there were a lot of palettes, the satin ones with crystals, and skin products. Tons of e/s duos. Hardly any lip products.

Sorry I can't be of more help, I'm very new to MAC and mostly interested in e/s! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks, and I can't wait to hear the updates!!!!!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Anyone been here recently that can post some updates?  Going next week!


----------



## aic (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

I went to the CCO yesterday... they had lots of stuff...most of it is already mentioned 
but off the top of my head i remember the following:

pigments:
gilded green
bell bottom blue
smoke signal
sweet sienna
off the radar
cocomotion
tea time
jardin aires
lark about
gold stroke and a few more...

Eyeshadows:
femmi fe
magnetic fields
time and space
poisen pen
pagan from mcqueen
purple shower
and a couple more that i can't remember

about 4/5 suite array eyeshadows

a few mineralized eyeshadows including some from the 2008 holiday collection 
3 eye shadow palletes from red she said and a couple lip palttes

the nordstorm palettes from last year

shadowy lady and tempting quad from cult of cherry collection

hyperreal foundation and studio fix but mostly in darker shades

a couple paint pots and like 3 fluidlines including brassy and sage. no paints

a few brushes including 191, 183, 189, the short handled blush brush, 249, and a few more eye brushes...

a few lipsticks and about 15-20 lipglosses...

HTHS!


----------



## gabbsters19 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Has anyone been lately? I plan on going very soon.


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

i went there about 2 weeks ago and heres what i saw (for the most part):
1 msf in gold deposit
all 3 neo sci-fi e/s
3 alexander mcqueens including pagan
lots of red she said eye pallettes
VERY few brushes, no popular ones- some blush ones
heatherette beauty powder(sorry dont remember the name!)
p/g in jardin aires, smoke signal, bell bottom blue, and like 2 others
lots of moisturecovers, mainly for fair skinned ladies
cult of cherry quads in shadowy lady and tempting (no spiced chocolate! :'(
2 shades of solarbits
a few paint pots
and a whole bunch of lipglosses, no lipsticks from what i saw

HTH!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Has anybody been recently? I may go soon. How's Off Saks lately and Coach?


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

ill be going there today and ill report on my findings tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so excited!
thats the thing about CCOs...you never know what you might get


<3.


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

kay so i went yesterday.

i picked up:
jardin aires pigment (last one)
hello kitty beauty powder in pretty baby (yes i know! hello kitty!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


in addition they had:
like 10 other pigments including smoke signals, off the radar, antiqued gold
fluidlines, no blacktrack- they had like two more left in brassy
paintpots in rollickin, soft ochre, and one other neutral one
3 out of the 4 red she said pallettes
all the loose beauty powders
solarbits in bronzescape
studio fiz fluid spf in NC50
whole bunch of other foundations mainly in darker colours
heirlooms bags filled with 2 lippies and 1 lipgloss, in different colours
LOTS of mineralized eyeshadows
3 alexander mcqueen shadows- one in pagan, another in a baby blue colour, and one other one i cant remember right now (>.<)
about 7 other shadows including submarine and poison pen
2 neo sci fi shadows in evening aura and that dark coloured one, no femme fi.
heatherette beauty powder in that tan colour
fafi beauty powder in a bronze/highlight colour
dame edna beauty powder "           "            "
whole bunch of sheertone blushes
4 of those metal X cream shadows
barely any lipglasses (some tinted, one in cresent)
about 4 lippies, one in a bronzey shimmery colour from the neo-sci fi collection

HTH!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Has anyone seen the Spiced Chocolate quad here?  I keep hearing others have found it at their CCO's.  We have none in Canada but this is the closest one to me!


----------



## vesperholly (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_Has anyone seen the Spiced Chocolate quad here?  I keep hearing others have found it at their CCO's.  We have none in Canada but this is the closest one to me!_

 
I've looked a couple times but I've only ever seen the Tempting and Shadowy Lady quads.

Judging by what everyone else's CCO gets, I feel like the Niagara Falls one gets hardly anything good at all! I have yet to see even one MSF there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Of course, all of WNY only has one measly MAC counter ...


----------



## gabbsters19 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vesperholly* 

 
_I've looked a couple times but I've only ever seen the Tempting and Shadowy Lady quads.

Judging by what everyone else's CCO gets, I feel like the Niagara Falls one gets hardly anything good at all! I have yet to see even one MSF there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Of course, all of WNY only has one measly MAC counter ..._

 
I've been twice because I'm from Canada, but in early July I picked up Petticoat, they also have so ceylon and gold deposit and when I went again in late Aug, they had gold deposit and a natual/shimmer MSF in medium which I also grabbed


----------



## gabbsters19 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Has anyone been lately?


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

I was there on the 6th and it was the same as before.  There's never any of the good stuff at this one!  Left empty handed and spent a 4 hr drive (2 each way) plus a tank of gas!!


----------



## vesperholly (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Stopped in today ... much better than before! I was shocked to see 5 or 6 each of Perfect Topping and Petticoat MSFs. There are also a zillion piggies incl cocomotion, matte2 e/s, a ton of MES, lots of blushes and cream blushes, ElectroSky, Rollickin and Soft Ochre PP, Fafi and Heatherette compacts, Dame Edna trios, Brassy, Silverstroke and Blue Peep fluidline ... trying to remember more lol. No liquid foundation and only a few Studio Techs, a handful of loose powders.

I snagged Family Silver MES, Strawberry Blonde l/g, Silverstroke fluidline, Blooming blush and Just a Pinch gel blush - my biggest CCO haul and totally instinct purchases because I only had about 15min to shop, but I'm super happy with everything I got.

I have to go back for a CP this weekend so I can take better stock if anyone's interested


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 1, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Anyone been recently?  Wondering if they have the Graphic Garden palettes!!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 1, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

oh man.. I hope to get to this place around boxing day.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Anything new there?  Heading down on Thursday.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

I was there last night and picked up Petitcoat MSF and Phloof! eyeshadow. Some other MSFs they had were Perfect Topping, Refined, the bronze one which name escapes me...I didn't see all that much to be honest...they had quite a bit of Stufio Fix powders in NW45...


----------



## fm7228 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

I know that this may seem like a bit of a stretch...but I was wondering if anyone that lives in the Toronto area that is planning on going to the CCO in the near future, willing to CP for me?

I really just want one item and willing to meet you when you come back to get it. 

Please PM me if you will be ever so kind.


----------



## yu.neek (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

I went here today, they had alot of foundations/powders for nw44.. and nw45 i think too. the lightest colour they had was nc35.. but nothing in between. they also had i think 6 maybe 7 eyeshadows from the neo sci-fi collection, a beauty powder from heatherette..two powders or blushes from the rose romance collection i cant rmr...and a few eyeshadow duos, and quads..
 there was more but i cant remember.. i got refined msf, sci-fi-delity lipstick and a bobbi brown blush in currant.. they had quite a bit, i was happy


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Anyone been lately?  Did they get in a new shipment for BF?  I am going on Tuesday and was wondering what they had!


----------



## vesperholly (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

I'll be going on Thursday, will report back then!


----------



## Elora (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

I went yesterday and they had 
4 msfs: one was gold deposit

9-10 e/s: one was knight

tempting & shadowy lady quads

about 10 pigments

msf duo with shimmer I believe it was medium plus

slimshines 
see thru lip colours 
4 tricolor lipglasses

HK beauty powder in pretty baby and one from the rose romance collection

Just a pinch gel blush

I didn't like very much so I only picked up 2 lippies from the Rose Romance collection
Lustre lipstick in Way to love
See thru lip colour in Loving Touch


----------



## Junkie (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Someone should arrange a carpool for this CCO - especially since some of us don't have the luxury of going over the border to get this stuff ourselves and have to beg for CP's...lol.

I'd totally pitch for gas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not psycho either haha


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Anyone been recently?  Thinking of making the trek!


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

heyy
i went today and they had a lot of what they had before, not a big improvement.


they had fewer lipsticks, which sucksss! as im on a lipstick kick 
they did, in fact, get in shadesticks which i dont think they had before.

all i picked up were lemon chiffon (from sugar sweet collection) and pink couture shadesticks.

-they had 2 more shadesticks from the sugar sweet collection which include penny and cakeshop. 
a green and blue s/s were also featured.

- heatherette beauty powder in smooth harmony was also there, which wasn't before!!

ummmm some e/s's that were there: post haste, knight, shadowy lady, another purple one.


- they STILL had the shadowy lady & tempting quad, no spiced chocolate *tear* :'(

- fluidline in brassy
- LOTS and LOTS of d/c pigments that include smoked signal (there were some new ones but i cant remember, sorry guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- moistureblend foundation in darkkkkkk shades like NW45
- studiofix fluid     "                 "             "             :      and NW50
- some rose romance stuff like the eyeshadow pallettes (not the smokey one with carbon in it, how i lust after that one!) and 2 bags filled with 2 lipsticks and a lipglass. different shades in each


thats all i can remember, but if i get a brainwave, i'll be sure to post

HOH !


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Any updates anyone?  I'm headed there on Tuesday!  Hope they finally have some new stuff!!


----------



## Junkie (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Ugh! I really want some full size pigments! I've been on a pigment streak ever since the larger ones got D/C'ed!


----------



## aic (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

has anyone been there recently? any updates? especially on the pigments... im debating to go next week


----------



## vesperholly (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

I was there today (and hauled a wee bit!) and the most recent collections they have is Style Warriors. Here's what I can remember:

same array of pigments as they've had for a long time, notables were Cocomotion, Smoke Signals, Lark About, Old Gold, something else with "gold", a light green one. Jardin Aires is gone.

e/s: Shadowy Lady Quad, Cult of Cherry quad, Fafi quad, Dame Edna wisteria trio. singles: all the matte2, all the Neo Sci-Fi shadows. Nothing from Style Warriors. A whole bunch of MES duos. Rollickin' was the only paint pot, fluidlines were Sage, Brassy and Silverstroke. Cakeshop, Lemon Chiffon, Red Velvet and Sea Me shadesticks.

blush: Blooming, Strada, Blooming cream and another darker cream blush, the darker Style Warriors one, the pink rose-imprint one from A Rose Romance

MSFs: Brunette, Redhead, Perfect Topping, Porcelain Pink, Cheeky Bronze, Refined and a few others

foundation: loose mineral in the screw top, all colors down to light-medium, a bunch of NC/NW40s

highlighter: all the solar rays, there were some loose shimmery powders too. both Naked Honey Belightful powders, an Emmanuel Ungaro BPB, one Dame Edna, something that was a bunch of little rectangles that I didn't recognize.

lips: all the Neo Sci-Fi l/s, a crap-ton of lip trios from CoC and holiday sets, Graphic Gardens Baby Blooms set, two CoC lip bags (mini l/g and 2 l/s) which I'd never seen before. I scored Strawberry Blonde l/g here last November, but the l/g selection is now meh. No more Way to Love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




skin care: almost all of Naked Honey, including several of the salves (!!), the body wash and cream, strobe cream, strobe liquid, green tea cleanser.

brushes: both flat-top kabukis, I didn't look at the rest

I'd say it was an "average" selection of stuff. There's some really good finds like Strada, Naked Honey salve and the MSFs, but the e/s, pigment and lipstick availability isn't that great/rare. Hope this helps someone!!


----------



## gabbsters19 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vesperholly* 

 
_I was there today (and hauled a wee bit!) and the most recent collections they have is Style Warriors. Here's what I can remember:

same array of pigments as they've had for a long time, notables were Cocomotion, Smoke Signals, Lark About, Old Gold, something else with "gold", a light green one. Jardin Aires is gone.

e/s: Shadowy Lady Quad, Cult of Cherry quad, Fafi quad, Dame Edna wisteria trio. singles: all the matte2, all the Neo Sci-Fi shadows. Nothing from Style Warriors. A whole bunch of MES duos. Rollickin' was the only paint pot, fluidlines were Sage, Brassy and Silverstroke. Cakeshop, Lemon Chiffon, Red Velvet and Sea Me shadesticks.

blush: Blooming, Strada, Blooming cream and another darker cream blush, the darker Style Warriors one, the pink rose-imprint one from A Rose Romance

MSFs: Brunette, Redhead, Perfect Topping, Porcelain Pink, Cheeky Bronze, Refined and a few others

foundation: loose mineral in the screw top, all colors down to light-medium, a bunch of NC/NW40s

highlighter: all the solar rays, there were some loose shimmery powders too. both Naked Honey Belightful powders, an Emmanuel Ungaro BPB, one Dame Edna, something that was a bunch of little rectangles that I didn't recognize.

lips: all the Neo Sci-Fi l/s, a crap-ton of lip trios from CoC and holiday sets, Graphic Gardens Baby Blooms set, two CoC lip bags (mini l/g and 2 l/s) which I'd never seen before. I scored Strawberry Blonde l/g here last November, but the l/g selection is now meh. No more Way to Love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




skin care: almost all of Naked Honey, including several of the salves (!!), the body wash and cream, strobe cream, strobe liquid, green tea cleanser.

brushes: both flat-top kabukis, I didn't look at the rest

I'd say it was an "average" selection of stuff. There's some really good finds like Strada, Naked Honey salve and the MSFs, but the e/s, pigment and lipstick availability isn't that great/rare. Hope this helps someone!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
When you said CoC quad did you mean spiced chocolate?


----------



## vesperholly (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabbsters19* 

 
_When you said CoC quad did you mean spiced chocolate?_

 
Hahaha no!! If there were I'd have picked up 10. I meant the Tempting quad, sorry.


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

I'll be going on Monday (once again, teehee ^.^) i'll give you lovely ladies an update && what i bought


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

hellllllo ladies !
i went there today, and actually only picked up two items

here's what was there:

- a wide selection of brushed metal-x cream shadows that included the colours pink platinum, forged rose (got this one, sooo pretty!), and metalblu
- On a Mission blush from Style Warriors !
- Naked Honey skin salve(one one of these as well) ATTN: whoever wants this needs to go NOW because there is only one left in stock !!
- emanuel ungaro BPB in Flower Mist Dew
- Heatherette BPB in Smooth Harmony
- One Dame Edna highlight powder (sorry, dont know what the name of it is !!)
- Both Naked Honey highlight powders in Honey Light and Golden Nectar (had a lot of these! so i decided to skip)
- regular selection of pigments (but only one more Smoke Signal left)
- all neo sci-fi lippies including the realllly orange one & sci-fi-delity
- only neo-sci fi shadows left are time & space (2 left), magnetic fields, and femme-fi (no evening aura or expensive pink)
- they DID have lipglass in Queen Bee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
- two dazzleglasses were also featured: one orangey one and one purple one


i'll be going back for On a Mission blush, pink platinum, and time & space 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




still on the fence about Queen Bee :S


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Any updates anyone??


----------



## lookfabbazar (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

If anyone is willing to CP Strobe Liquid for  me, pls send a pm. THANKS


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Anyone been lately?  Thinking of making the 2 hour trek!!


----------



## Rupa27 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Hi Guys,
I went this weekend and I have never seen soooo much stuff at this location. If your looking for full size pigments I suggest you go. They had tons of their regular and le pigments. I saw melon, pink bronze, vanilla, tan ect.

They also had:
10- 12 eyeshadows mostly le from naked honey, rose romance ect
They had soo many quads there: amazon eyes, tempting, shadowly lady, and fafi eyes2
Dane edna and love lace sets
Look in the box sets
Not many lip products just le stuff from dame edna, neo scifi
Like 6 msf and same amount of min. blushes
Alot of mineralized satinfinish foundations in many colours
Alot of the loose minerlized foundation in many colours
3d lipglass from like way-back-when
Not many brushes.. I actually didnt see any??
Naked honey salve and the body creme/wash
some perfumes

All in all they had alot of stuff.. they must have just got a shipment b/c they had large quantities. If your looking for full sized pigments, now is definately the time to get it if u cant make it to the warehouse sale. HTH


----------



## MallyK (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

I'm going on Saturday.  Hoping to find some good finds.  I go to this mall twice a year, and have never been to the CCO, don't know how I missed it.

Will report back on Sunday.


----------



## StarrySim (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rupa27* 

 
_Hi Guys,
I went this weekend and I have never seen soooo much stuff at this location. If your looking for full size pigments I suggest you go. They had tons of their regular and le pigments. I saw melon, pink bronze, vanilla, tan ect._

 
Thanks so much for the info!!  I'm in Toronto, and we go shopping across the border maybe once or twice a year, but haven't been in a while.  I've never been to the CCO, next time I will have to insist!  Sounds like there are some great finds, but I will have to keep myself in check.


----------



## fm7228 (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rupa27* 

 
_Hi Guys,
Not many brushes.. I actually didnt see any??_

 
I remember going a year ago and thought the full size brushes would be near the MAC section out on display.  But you actually have to go ask the sales lady at the cash register for brushes and she'll pull out a cup with all the brushes available.  From there you tell her which one you want and she'll give you a brand new one.


----------



## StarrySim (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fm7228* 

 
_I remember going a year ago and thought the full size brushes would be near the MAC section out on display. But you actually have to go ask the sales lady at the cash register for brushes and she'll pull out a cup with all the brushes available. From there you tell her which one you want and she'll give you a brand new one._

 
Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## Rupa27 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Yeah your right! Normally at the counter there are these little cups full of brushes, concealors, shadesticks and eyeliners but I didnt see any this time... lol mb i wasn't looking clearly enough but they are usually right up at the counter where you pay. hth!!


----------



## fm7228 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rupa27* 

 
_Yeah your right! Normally at the counter there are these little cups full of brushes, concealors, shadesticks and eyeliners but I didnt see any this time... lol mb i wasn't looking clearly enough but they are usually right up at the counter where you pay. hth!!_

 
When I went, they didn't have the cup out on display.  Instead it was on the table behind the sales counter.  I guess it differs definitely on the sales person working that day.


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

I went yesterday - here is what I remember:

about 10 *eye shadows* - apres ski, dear cupcake, signed sealed,  light pink from matte2 + a couple more...

*quads*: smokey eyes from christmas 2009, in the galler, tempting, shadowy lady

2* look in a box sets*

about 12-15 *pigments* (all old packaging) - pink opal, naked, tan, fushia, rose, melon, museum bronze, vintage gold(?), cocomotion, bronze sparkle, a light green one, + more...

Not many *lip* products - couple lipsticks, couple slimshines, some lipglasses - i didn't look closely at the names

*blushes* - blossoming, a couple of brownish ones (i didn't look at the names), on a mission (style warrior), 3-4 mineralized blushes, 2 from the nordies collection (with the square within a square design - color forms?), 2 creme blushes and no ccbs, just a pinch gel blush

*msf's* - porcelain pink, one of the bbr ones, petticoat, a couple of bronzy ones

i didn't really look at the *foundations*

didn't see any *paint pots*

one *fluid line* - moss green one

*brushes* - nothing good so I didn't remember numbers

*other*: honey salve, prep and prime mattyfying gel


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

i am going this weds so i'll give you ladies an update !


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

here's the dealio:

-eyeshadows: pagan (mcqueen), flip, post haste, shadowy lady, pollinator (naked honey)
-quads: tempting, shadowy lady, in the gallery
MSFs: sunny by nature, brunette, refined
-Beauty powders: flower mist dew (emanuel ungaro), smooth harmony (heatherette)
-mineralize eyeshadows: 3 of them, including family silver?
-4 sets of lashes
-blushes: on a mission (style warriors), blooming, strada, blossoming
-shadesticks: cake shop (sugarsweet), lemon chiffon (sugarsweet), penny (sugarsweet), sea me, both shadesticks from the DSquared collection (a blue and purple one)
-lipglass: hush hush rose, cha cha
- a blue fluidline
-no paint pots
- pigments: rose, lark about, smoke signal, a blue and green one, NO vanilla 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-brush sets from holiday 2009 and graphic garden
-2 look in a box sets
-holiday sets from 2009
-same old crappy brush selection :S
-miscellaneous: microfine refinisher, naked honey skin salve, naked honey body wash
- moisturelush cream
- both CCBs from style black collection (can only remember one name- bat black)
- 2 lipglass sets & one pigment set from holiday 2009

hope that helps


----------



## vc1079 (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

OMG theres one at Niagra Falls?! 
Maybe i should make a trip down there one day!
Are the stuff from CCO alot cheaper?!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

^^^The CCO is priced at 30% off US MAC retail which is already about 20% cheaper than Canadian retail so it is a great deal.


----------



## StarrySim (May 1, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shy_makeup_girl* 

 
_here's the dealio:
-same old crappy brush selection :S
_

 
Can you elaborate on this?  Which full size brushes do they have?

The selection seems tiny compared to the Toronto warehouse sale.  Is this really all they have, or just the stuff you remembered?  And any idead when the SCF quads will get there?  I need the purple quad!

Thanks so much for posting BTW


----------



## summerblue (May 1, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Shy_makeup_girl, is there a possibility that the blue fluidline is royal wink?  TIA!


----------



## vc1079 (May 1, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_^^^The CCO is priced at 30% off US MAC retail which is already about 20% cheaper than Canadian retail so it is a great deal._

 
Wow thats Amazing!! Hopefully in the summer i can bug my mom to go with me =) 
LOL i sounded really young just saying that ><


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (May 1, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

StarrySim: since they dont post the number on the brushes (and if they did, its very hard to tell!), its very hard to tell you what they have. from what i can remember, they had the 191 square foundation brush, a large black concealer brush(192?), and pretty sure the 252 large shader brush. not to mention that they DID have a nice selection of bobbi brown and estee lauder brushes, however, i did not peruse those. These brushes are found by the cashier to the left in little cups.

You can also find special edition brush sets to the right of the cashier, in a glass case by the lipsticks/lipglasses counter. They have brush sets from Graphic Garden and Holiday 2009 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As with you, i am also looking forward to seeing the SCF quads come to this CCO! unfortunately, the employees there are pretty clueless when it comes to shipments and specific collections. sorry ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and im also pretty accurate when it comes to descriptions of products there, seeing as how i go often and live only half an hour away

Summerblue: i honestly have no idea because i did not check the name! but it is a nice shade of baby blue


----------



## StarrySim (May 1, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Thanks, that's helpful.  If you can remember, would you mind posting when the SCF quads are out?  I'm in Toronto, so I would want to makes sure it's worth making the trip, and possibly making my bf annoyed with me


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (May 1, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

yeah, no problem! im here in niagara falls, ON so i will keep in touchhh


----------



## kpenn (May 6, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

I'm from Toronto and am also considering a trip in the coming months!  I hope that it's worth it!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Anyone been lately?  Is it worth a trip from Toronto this week?


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

I went about 1-2 weeks ago and i say it is worth it! they got a huge shipment in and who knows what they have now!!







 hope that helps!


----------



## Junkie (May 24, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

I STILL say we should carpool this! Hahaha...I really wanna go too - maybe sometime soon. I'll have to convince my friends bf to take us.

Good to know Style Black is showing up now!

That took about 7-8 months!


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

I know, eh?! I was so peeved that I didnt get any of the MES, but I will let you gals know ASAP if/when i see them


----------



## mintbear82 (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

I was at the CCO today. I saw two style warriors eyeshadows in Tempting and Night Maneouvers, They had an array of Pigments (antiqued gold, primary yellow, fushia, Hi Def Cyan, Tea Time... there were other but I cannot remeber). They also had Heatherette Smooth Harmony beauty powder, So Ceylon, Warmed, Petticoat, Refined MSFs, and Naked Honey highlight powder in honey light.... there were other things but I can't remeber.


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

So I did not go but my dad went today (ahaha i sent him to get one specific thing!)

They apparently had about 4 or 5 Sunny by Nature MSFs

omg its super gorgeous ! ahaha

being a man, he did not look around so unfortunately i do not have a report 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hopefully soon!!


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will be going today, so I will give y'all an update


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Hey everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Unfortunately Junkie, they did not have ANY MES from the Style Black collex :'(
they also did not have the SCF quads
with that said, here's the update i promised:

*Quads:* shadowy lady, tempting, in the gallery, a fafi quad
*eyeshadows:* night manoeuvrs, tempting, vibrant grape (style warrior packaging), flip, shadowy lady, dreammaker, newly minted, dear cupcake, pollinator, all of the metal x cream shadows

*eyelashes:* #7's in brown($7.00), and 2 shiny black ones($8.50)
*Beauty powders:* flower mist dew (emanuel ungaro), both a rose romance powders, both highlight powders from naked honey, smooth harmony (heatherette)

*Blush:* strada, blossoming
*Foundation:* Studio Fix Fluid & moistureblend in NC50 and NC55
*Miscellaneous:* naked honey lip salve(2 left), just a pinch gel blush, naked honey body wash, moisturelush cream, cremewash, a HUGE clear fafi tote
*Fluidline:* sweet sage, only one was there
no paint pots
*lipglasses:* she's a star, buzz, cha cha, hush hush rose, gold rebel & liberated (style warriors), a whole bunch of those square lipglasses, and 2 dazzleglasses
*lipsticks:* most of the neo-sci fi, thats about it
*CCBs:* bat black & black (style black)
*MES:* danger zone, inter-view
*shadesticks/greasepaint sticks:* zinc zone, lemon chiffon, cakeshop, red velvet, penny, sea me, blue one from dsquared, no more purple one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*pigments/glitters:* primary yellow, hi def cyan, 2 fuschia ones, blackened red, antique gold, basic red (there were A LOT more, but i cant remember ATM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
*MSFs:* sunny by nature, porcelain pink, refined, brunette, cheeky bronze
   *NOTE: there are about 10-15 of each, so dont rush to get these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*
*Holiday Stuff:* 3 lipglass sets & 1 pigment set from holiday 09, devil may dare & mystic cool palettes from 09 magic, mirth, and mischief collex
*other palettes:* a whole bunch of colourforms palettes
*Brushes:* same old(refer to my previous posts), but got a new short handle blush brush in!

If you have any questions, feel free to ask


----------



## Glamourgazette (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Hey, 
Thnkx for all the great info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you happen to know when they get restocked?
I wasn't planning to go until maybe the beginning of August, just i live down in Southern Ontario. Does this particular cco usually have good selection? and were the products that you listed all the things that they had or just the things that just recently got in?

well anyways, thnkx for posting this


----------



## Glamourgazette (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shy_makeup_girl* 

 
_Hey everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Unfortunately Junkie, they did not have ANY MES from the Style Black collex :'(
they also did not have the SCF quads
with that said, here's the update i promised:

*Quads:* shadowy lady, tempting, in the gallery, a fafi quad
*eyeshadows:* night manoeuvrs, tempting, vibrant grape (style warrior packaging), flip, shadowy lady, dreammaker, newly minted, dear cupcake, pollinator, all of the metal x cream shadows

*eyelashes:* #7's in brown($7.00), and 2 shiny black ones($8.50)
*Beauty powders:* flower mist dew (emanuel ungaro), both a rose romance powders, both highlight powders from naked honey, smooth harmony (heatherette)

*Blush:* strada, blossoming
*Foundation:* Studio Fix Fluid & moistureblend in NC50 and NC55
*Miscellaneous:* naked honey lip salve(2 left), just a pinch gel blush, naked honey body wash, moisturelush cream, cremewash, a HUGE clear fafi tote
*Fluidline:* sweet sage, only one was there
no paint pots
*lipglasses:* she's a star, buzz, cha cha, hush hush rose, gold rebel & liberated (style warriors), a whole bunch of those square lipglasses, and 2 dazzleglasses
*lipsticks:* most of the neo-sci fi, thats about it
*CCBs:* bat black & black (style black)
*MES:* danger zone, inter-view
*shadesticks/greasepaint sticks:* zinc zone, lemon chiffon, cakeshop, red velvet, penny, sea me, blue one from dsquared, no more purple one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*pigments/glitters:* primary yellow, hi def cyan, 2 fuschia ones, blackened red, antique gold, basic red (there were A LOT more, but i cant remember ATM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
*MSFs:* sunny by nature, porcelain pink, refined, brunette, cheeky bronze
   *NOTE: there are about 10-15 of each, so dont rush to get these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*
*Holiday Stuff:* 3 lipglass sets & 1 pigment set from holiday 09, devil may dare & mystic cool palettes from 09 magic, mirth, and mischief collex
*other palettes:* a whole bunch of colourforms palettes
*Brushes:* same old(refer to my previous posts), but got a new short handle blush brush in!

If you have any questions, feel free to ask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hey, 
Thnkx for all the great info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you happen to know when they get restocked?
I wasn't planning to go until maybe the beginning of August, just i live down in Southern Ontario. Does this particular cco usually have good selection? and were the products that you listed all the things that they had or just the things that just recently got in?

well anyways, thnkx for posting this


----------



## Glamourgazette (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glamourgazette* 

 
_Hey, 
Thnkx for all the great info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you happen to know when they get restocked?
I wasn't planning to go until maybe the beginning of August, just i live down in Southern Ontario. Does this particular cco usually have good selection? and were the products that you listed all the things that they had or just the things that just recently got in?

well anyways, thnkx for posting this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
wow... sorry for posting the same thing twice.. i am new at this whole specktra thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Hi GlamourGazette!
I also live in southern ontario and it's only about a 30 min drive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I tend to avoid rush hour, as that can be mighty hectic at the border 
I am not sure when they get shipments in, however i have asked.
The people that work there are literally clueless as to that type of information, but if you call them and ask for a specific item, they will gladly check for you.

I think that this CCO is growing in their selection, since people from both Canada and Northern NY rely on it.
Personally, I havent been at any other CCO around the area.
There is one in Waterloo, NY, but it's like 2-3 hours away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I heard that one has wayyy better stock
You can check it out right here in Specktra by typing in "Waterloo CCO" and it should come up!

If you are willing to drive that much, then i'd say go for it!
But in practicality, the Niagara Falls CCO is about a 4 min drive from the border

hope that helps!


----------



## Glamourgazette (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shy_makeup_girl* 

 
_Hi GlamourGazette!
I also live in southern ontario and it's only about a 30 min drive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I tend to avoid rush hour, as that can be mighty hectic at the border 
I am not sure when they get shipments in, however i have asked.
The people that work there are literally clueless as to that type of information, but if you call them and ask for a specific item, they will gladly check for you.

I think that this CCO is growing in their selection, since people from both Canada and Northern NY rely on it.
Personally, I havent been at any other CCO around the area.
There is one in Waterloo, NY, but it's like 2-3 hours away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I heard that one has wayyy better stock
You can check it out right here in Specktra by typing in "Waterloo CCO" and it should come up!

If you are willing to drive that much, then i'd say go for it!
But in practicality, the Niagara Falls CCO is about a 4 min drive from the border

hope that helps!_

 
Thnkx for all that great info .. unfortunately, i already live 2 hours away from the cco at the fashion outlets, so i don't think that will be able to go to the one in waterloo..
also, when you list the "dealio" lol.. or the products that you find, are those all the products that they have? or just some of the products? like you listed two blushes, so they only had two blushes! ? lol... i am a MAC addict..lol...
do they usually have a decent selection?
also, do you know what the purchasing limit is?
did they still have a lot of the holiday stuff?
is there any way i can private message you will all my questions if you don't mind...lol.. like here on specktra ?

thnkx for all the help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can't wait to here more info.. when do you plan on going back?


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

I usually go on the spur of the moment lol 
since i am in school, it's really difficult to plan out this stuff. but hopefully once the summer session ends, i will be going more frequently!

One day i hope to make a journey to the waterloo CCO and make a comparison to this one

Usually im pretty accurate when it comes to me listing things as i write it down on my blackberry right then and there IN the store ahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Last year they used to have a very limited selection (pretty much only neo-sci fi and cult of cherry), however they have recently branched out into naked honey, style black, and style warriors
I have high hopes for this CCO and have noticed a lot more people browsing the MAC counter than when I first discovered it.

Well they dont have a purchasing limit posted, but im sure you can call and one of the gals would gladly tell you if they have one!
Normally at CCO's, the purchasing limit is somwhere around $300; so unless you want a major haul, I think you have nothing to worry about

They still had a lot of holiday stuff (adoring carmine, holiday 09') when i went there and it seems like they are getting in quite a lot of it.

And literally, they only had TWO blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will make sure to post all of my findings in a timely manner


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

just went

everything like last time
literally.
BUT i got some more names that i happened to remember

spiritualize pigment
notable blush
blooming blush
the holiday pigment set with rushmetal pigment in it
2 look in a box sets in Sun Siren and Seductress

thats about it
if i remember more, i will let u all know

deuces


----------



## pinkalishy (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

I'm so glad I found this thread. I'm going to be on holiday in Torronto at the end of July/beginning of August and I have convinced people to do a road trip to the CCO in Niagra.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Other than Mac what other brands and products tend to be stocked at the Niagra store? 
Thanks guys


----------



## Glamourgazette (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

ooh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i am going to be going to that cco around that time too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have never been there, however, the brands that cco's carry are estee lauder, clinique, bobbi brown and basically any other brands under estee lauder, which is the mother company 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope this helped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and can't wait to here an update from you whenever you go


----------



## sweetrita3 (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Thanks shy_makeup_girl! I went to this cco on Thursday. They had everything you said plus. 
Eyeshadows: pin curl, chamomile, soft force
blush: two other blushes
msf: still had tons of the mfs you said
miscellaneous: about 6 naked honey salves, 
lipstick: only one neo-sifi (pink), way to love, some brownish lipstick, bright fushia.
As I was looking at products the employee was counting a box full of suntints spf 20: light pink (my fav), purple, and medium pink. 
pigments: the same you said, plus kitchmas, coppering and a few others.
1 holiday pigment set left (warm pigments), 
everything else you said was the same



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shy_makeup_girl* 

 
_Hey everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Unfortunately Junkie, they did not have ANY MES from the Style Black collex :'(
they also did not have the SCF quads
with that said, here's the update i promised:

*Quads:* shadowy lady, tempting, in the gallery, a fafi quad
*eyeshadows:* night manoeuvrs, tempting, vibrant grape (style warrior packaging), flip, shadowy lady, dreammaker, newly minted, dear cupcake, pollinator, all of the metal x cream shadows

*eyelashes:* #7's in brown($7.00), and 2 shiny black ones($8.50)
*Beauty powders:* flower mist dew (emanuel ungaro), both a rose romance powders, both highlight powders from naked honey, smooth harmony (heatherette)

*Blush:* strada, blossoming
*Foundation:* Studio Fix Fluid & moistureblend in NC50 and NC55
*Miscellaneous:* naked honey lip salve(2 left), just a pinch gel blush, naked honey body wash, moisturelush cream, cremewash, a HUGE clear fafi tote
*Fluidline:* sweet sage, only one was there
no paint pots
*lipglasses:* she's a star, buzz, cha cha, hush hush rose, gold rebel & liberated (style warriors), a whole bunch of those square lipglasses, and 2 dazzleglasses
*lipsticks:* most of the neo-sci fi, thats about it
*CCBs:* bat black & black (style black)
*MES:* danger zone, inter-view
*shadesticks/greasepaint sticks:* zinc zone, lemon chiffon, cakeshop, red velvet, penny, sea me, blue one from dsquared, no more purple one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*pigments/glitters:* primary yellow, hi def cyan, 2 fuschia ones, blackened red, antique gold, basic red (there were A LOT more, but i cant remember ATM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
*MSFs:* sunny by nature, porcelain pink, refined, brunette, cheeky bronze
*NOTE: there are about 10-15 of each, so dont rush to get these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*
*Holiday Stuff:* 3 lipglass sets & 1 pigment set from holiday 09, devil may dare & mystic cool palettes from 09 magic, mirth, and mischief collex
*other palettes:* a whole bunch of colourforms palettes
*Brushes:* same old(refer to my previous posts), but got a new short handle blush brush in!

If you have any questions, feel free to ask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Hey sweetrita3!
Thank you for the update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's much appreciated around here.
I am so glad the Warm & Cozy collection is debuting at this cco. When it first came out, i didn't have a lot of $$ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



do you happen to know the name of the other 2 blushes?

Thanks, once again!


----------



## pinkalishy (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glamourgazette* 

 
_ooh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i am going to be going to that cco around that time too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have never been there, however, the brands that cco's carry are estee lauder, clinique, bobbi brown and basically any other brands under estee lauder, which is the mother company 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope this helped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and can't wait to here an update from you whenever you go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks Glamourgazette. I'm hoping they actually stock some skin care bits at this particular CCO. This will be my first visit to a CCO, so quite looking forward to it. Where are you coming from?


----------



## Glamourgazette (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetrita3* 

 
_Thanks shy_makeup_girl! I went to this cco on Thursday. They had everything you said plus. 
Eyeshadows: pin curl, chamomile, soft force
blush: two other blushes
msf: still had tons of the mfs you said
miscellaneous: about 6 naked honey salves, 
lipstick: only one neo-sifi (pink), way to love, some brownish lipstick, bright fushia.
As I was looking at products the employee was counting a box full of suntints spf 20: light pink (my fav), purple, and medium pink. 
pigments: the same you said, plus kitchmas, coppering and a few others.
1 holiday pigment set left (warm pigments), 
everything else you said was the same_

 
Hey, 
thnkx for the update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i was wondering, did you see any of the holiday brush sets there?
I was planning to pick some when i go in a few weeks, if they had some was there still a lot?
also, do you know what the two other blushes are called? 
once again thnkx for the update


----------



## berryLOVE (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlstar* 

 
_I'm confused, is it in Niagara Falls or Buffalo? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They're roughly about 30 minutes apart. (I live on the Canadian side). Was it the Prime Outlets in NF? That would be nice if it was, I wouldn't mind taking a trip over to pick up a TLC or two... hehe_

 
The CCO is in Buffalo.


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

This CCO is in niagara falls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I go every couple of weeks
Just take the Queenston-Lewiston bridge, instead of the Buffalo one, then take exit 22


----------



## Glamourgazette (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shy_makeup_girl* 

 
_This CCO is in niagara falls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I go every couple of weeks
Just take the Queenston-Lewiston bridge, instead of the Buffalo one, then take exit 22 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
the last time you went did you see a lot of brush sets? or should i not get excited (since i am not going till the end of june) in that there probably won't be anymore left?

lol... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



have you gotten my previous messages?


----------



## Glamourgazette (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkalishy* 

 
_Thanks Glamourgazette. I'm hoping they actually stock some skin care bits at this particular CCO. This will be my first visit to a CCO, so quite looking forward to it. Where are you coming from?_

 
i am actually coming from the southern ontario.. it's about a 2.5 hour drive for me.. where are you coming from?
when do you plan on going?
i think i will be going on july the 26th or somewhere around there..
i not really old enough to drive, so I am not really the one who gets to decided if we can go often or even go at all. lol...
but my parents said that we are probably going to be making a shopping trip up there at the end of july.. so excited


----------



## vesperholly (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetrita3* 

 
_way to love_

 
WHAT! I was just there Friday night and I did not see Way To Love! *cries*

I did snag the last Naked piggie, though. muahahaha.


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

GlamourGazette, they have TONS o makeup brush sets! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mainly from graphic garden and holiday '09, but once again, you have to ask the ladies that work there to get it because they reside behind a glass case.
I am also coming from southern ontario


----------



## Glamourgazette (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vesperholly* 

 
_WHAT! I was just there Friday night and I did not see Way To Love! *cries*

I did snag the last Naked piggie, though. muahahaha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh.. to bad i wanted way to love too ! it must be really popular...

also, what did you mean by the last naked piggie?
was product was that? lol... once you tell me, i will probably be shocked that i didn't know what product you were talking about .. but right now i just don't get it...lol...


----------



## Glamourgazette (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shy_makeup_girl* 

 
_GlamourGazette, they have TONS o makeup brush sets! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mainly from graphic garden and holiday '09, but once again, you have to ask the ladies that work there to get it because they reside behind a glass case.
I am also coming from southern ontario 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
okay thnkx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




do you happen to know how much they are (the brush sets) ?
also, do you know if the quads, like tempting quads, have removable eyeshadows? or are they permanently stuck in there? how much are the quads?

is there any way to could make a short list with the prices that you know?
like msf's, blushes, etc?

thnkx so much


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

the brush sets are around $30 and the quads are around $24
the quads do have the eyeshadows stuck in them, but with a little alcohol and careful removal, you can individually take them out. just youtube "how to depot quads" or something like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I depotted my shadowy lady quad i got from there like 2 weeks ago

hope that helps


----------



## Glamourgazette (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shy_makeup_girl* 

 
_the brush sets are around $30 and the quads are around $24
the quads do have the eyeshadows stuck in them, but with a little alcohol and careful removal, you can individually take them out. just youtube "how to depot quads" or something like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I depotted my shadowy lady quad i got from there like 2 weeks ago

hope that helps_

 
okay thnkx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



when you depot them, does it end up breaking the actual quad?
cuz planning on depotting some, putting them in the 15 palette then putting some new ones into the pre-made quad.. do you think that would work?

also, would you be able to make a short list of cco products that you know the prices of?


----------



## Glamourgazette (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shy_makeup_girl* 

 
_the brush sets are around $30 and the quads are around $24
the quads do have the eyeshadows stuck in them, but with a little alcohol and careful removal, you can individually take them out. just youtube "how to depot quads" or something like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I depotted my shadowy lady quad i got from there like 2 weeks ago

hope that helps_

 
also, have you heard about how mac is raising their prices?
i was on temptalia looking at the venomous villians collection for fall, and the canadian prices went up by like 1.50! like the lipsticks are suposedly going to be 18.00!
i heard that i was because MAC usually does an annual price raise, i am new to MAC, so i am not sure if this usually happens. in your experience, has the prices gone up?


----------



## vesperholly (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glamourgazette* 

 
_oh.. to bad i wanted way to love too ! it must be really popular...

also, what did you mean by the last naked piggie?
was product was that? lol... once you tell me, i will probably be shocked that i didn't know what product you were talking about .. but right now i just don't get it...lol..._

 
I meant MAC pigment in the color "Naked"


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

GlamourGazette, i have only been really into MAC since last year, so i have not actively seen a price raise from MAC. It really sucks for us Canadians, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Off topic, im realllllllllllllllllly stoked for VV


----------



## Glamourgazette (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shy_makeup_girl* 

 
_GlamourGazette, i have only been really into MAC since last year, so i have not actively seen a price raise from MAC. It really sucks for us Canadians, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Off topic, im realllllllllllllllllly stoked for VV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah.. i wonder why they would raise their prices, they are already such a big and succesful brand...

also, what is VV? is it venomous villians?

and i looked up depotting quads, so i can reuse the quad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thnkx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's really convenient, and did you know about the new re-fillable quads (that you fill up yourself) that are coming out with the digi-pops collection? they are suppose to look different from the old ones.. excited for that


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

yep! i bought a quad like last year and im super bummed 'cause i LOVEEEEEEEEE the new design!

and yes, VV means Venomous Villains 
I am also excited that there will be pro refillable pans at the Bay counters for Digi pops, 'cause my closest freestanding store is in Mississauga D:


----------



## Glamourgazette (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shy_makeup_girl* 

 
_yep! i bought a quad like last year and im super bummed 'cause i LOVEEEEEEEEE the new design!

and yes, VV means Venomous Villains 
I am also excited that there will be pro refillable pans at the Bay counters for Digi pops, 'cause my closest freestanding store is in Mississauga D:_

 
yeah i am super excited for the refillable pans too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



cuz i called by mac free standing store and the pans were 14 dollars while i think that the digi opps collection is only having them for 13 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but i heard that the packaging for the VV collection wasn't going to be so spectacular.. but we'll just have to see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also, did you happen to find out what the other two blushes that sweetrita3 was talking about?


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

nawww, she did not say


----------



## Glamourgazette (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shy_makeup_girl* 

 
_nawww, she did not say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If someone called the cco, do you think they would tell them?

also, i heard someone say that the cco runs out of the brush sets very quickly, so do you think that there would even me some when i go in four weeks?
have you ever boughten the brush sets?


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

yes, if u called the CCO, and asked specifically the names of the blushes they had, im sure they would tell you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This CCO in particular doesnt seem to have much traffic, unlike others (ie, the ones in california), so im sure they will still be there when you go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yes, i have bought the graphic garden face set, and it's worth every penny!


----------



## Glamourgazette (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shy_makeup_girl* 

 
_yes, if u called the CCO, and asked specifically the names of the blushes they had, im sure they would tell you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This CCO in particular doesnt seem to have much traffic, unlike others (ie, the ones in california), so im sure they will still be there when you go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yes, i have bought the graphic garden face set, and it's worth every penny!_

 
Okay thnkx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



when do you think you will be going again?


----------



## Glamourgazette (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shy_makeup_girl* 

 
_yes, if u called the CCO, and asked specifically the names of the blushes they had, im sure they would tell you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This CCO in particular doesnt seem to have much traffic, unlike others (ie, the ones in california), so im sure they will still be there when you go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yes, i have bought the graphic garden face set, and it's worth every penny!_

 
also, are there usually a lot of quads left?
cuz i was planning to get the tempting quad...


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

last time i checked there was only like 3-4 left in stock. but i would call ahead


----------



## Glamourgazette (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shy_makeup_girl* 

 
_last time i checked there was only like 3-4 left in stock. but i would call ahead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
okay thnkx once again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



when do you think you will be going again?
have you ever seen tendertones at this cco? 

also, is there any way you would make a short list of the prices you know of the products from the cco?


----------



## Glamourgazette (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shy_makeup_girl* 

 
_last time i checked there was only like 3-4 left in stock. but i would call ahead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Does this cco ever sell the normal sized brushes? 
if so, how much discounted are they? Ex. the 224 would be?

thnxk so much


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glamourgazette* 

 
_Does this cco ever sell the normal sized brushes? 
if so, how much discounted are they? Ex. the 224 would be?

thnxk so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes they do sell full sized brushes and not just the SE ones.  Prices are generally 30% off US retail price.  Here is a link to a thread that has the general pricing.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f247/c...eneral-102765/


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glamourgazette* 

 
_Does this cco ever sell the normal sized brushes? 
if so, how much discounted are they? Ex. the 224 would be?

thnxk so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

they do sell full size brushes, but they're super crappy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think I will be going very soon! maybe a week or so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have never seen the tendertones at this particular CCO


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

I also posted in the CCO price list, just look it up


----------



## Glamourgazette (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shy_makeup_girl* 

 
_they do sell full size brushes, but they're super crappy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think I will be going very soon! maybe a week or so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have never seen the tendertones at this particular CCO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
what do you mean my "crappy", as in bad selection or bad quality brushes? 

thnkx so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i am going in a few weeks too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



maybe i'll see you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'll keep in touch...


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glamourgazette* 

 
_what do you mean my "crappy", as in bad selection or bad quality brushes? 

thnkx so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i am going in a few weeks too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



maybe i'll see you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'll keep in touch... 




_

 

yep, veryyyy bad selection


----------



## Glamourgazette (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

anyone been there lately? update?
i am planning to go in a few weeks so hopefully i will have an update then


----------



## vesperholly (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

I was there last Saturday ... not too much notable from MAC. Refined MSF, Strada and The Perfect Cheek blush, same assortment of eyeshadows and pigments ... zzzzzz


----------



## Glamourgazette (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vesperholly* 

 
_I was there last Saturday ... not too much notable from MAC. Refined MSF, Strada and The Perfect Cheek blush, same assortment of eyeshadows and pigments ... zzzzzz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
okay thnkx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



what about their lip selection? still pretty bad?
did they still only have two blushes? as in only the ones you stated? 
cuz i remember shy_makeup_girl saying about one time when they only had two blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thnkx once again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 do you know when you might be going back? 
p.s. were there still a good amount of tempting quads left? i was planning to go in two weeks, still enough you think?

also do you think there will still be enough brush sets? 
thnks


----------



## pinkalishy (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glamourgazette* 

 
_i am actually coming from the southern ontario.. it's about a 2.5 hour drive for me.. where are you coming from?
when do you plan on going?
i think i will be going on july the 26th or somewhere around there..
i not really old enough to drive, so I am not really the one who gets to decided if we can go often or even go at all. lol...
but my parents said that we are probably going to be making a shopping trip up there at the end of july.. so excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
I'll be staying in Missasauga but I'll be on holiday from the UK. I fly in on the 26th so I'll prob head to the cco the week after you. Let me know what you get lol


----------



## Glamourgazette (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkalishy* 

 
_I'll be staying in Missasauga but I'll be on holiday from the UK. I fly in on the 26th so I'll prob head to the cco the week after you. Let me know what you get lol_

 
no worries i will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'll try to list everything i find while in the store without getting distracted by all the mac stuff


----------



## Glamourgazette (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shy_makeup_girl* 

 
_I usually go on the spur of the moment lol 
since i am in school, it's really difficult to plan out this stuff. but hopefully once the summer session ends, i will be going more frequently!

One day i hope to make a journey to the waterloo CCO and make a comparison to this one

Usually im pretty accurate when it comes to me listing things as i write it down on my blackberry right then and there IN the store ahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Last year they used to have a very limited selection (pretty much only neo-sci fi and cult of cherry), however they have recently branched out into naked honey, style black, and style warriors
I have high hopes for this CCO and have noticed a lot more people browsing the MAC counter than when I first discovered it.

Well they dont have a purchasing limit posted, but im sure you can call and one of the gals would gladly tell you if they have one!
Normally at CCO's, the purchasing limit is somwhere around $300; so unless you want a major haul, I think you have nothing to worry about

They still had a lot of holiday stuff (adoring carmine, holiday 09') when i went there and it seems like they are getting in quite a lot of it.

And literally, they only had TWO blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will make sure to post all of my findings in a timely manner_

 
another question about purchasing policy, have you ever gone over 200? was it okay?

also, at a few of the cco's that i have been to, you are only allowed three of one type of item, so only three lipsticks or three eyeshadows, or basically three of anything with the same type of sku... is it like that at the Niagara Falls cco? 

thnkx


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

i have gone over 200 and it was alright with them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i have purchased 4 eyeshadows once there, and they said nothing so im assuming thats cool with them as well.
hope that answers your questions


----------



## vesperholly (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glamourgazette* 

 
_okay thnkx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



what about their lip selection? still pretty bad?
did they still only have two blushes? as in only the ones you stated? 
cuz i remember shy_makeup_girl saying about one time when they only had two blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thnkx once again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 do you know when you might be going back? 
p.s. were there still a good amount of tempting quads left? i was planning to go in two weeks, still enough you think?

also do you think there will still be enough brush sets? 
thnks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
They had more than two blushes, I think Blooming cream blush was one of them, and a Style Warriors blush. I wasn't shopping for blushes at the time so I didn't pay much attention. Lipstick selection is still pretty awful. The quads were getting really low in supply (except there was a ton of Tone Gray). I don't buy MAC brushes so I have no idea if there were even sets. Sorry :


----------



## Glamourgazette (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vesperholly* 

 
_They had more than two blushes, I think Blooming cream blush was one of them, and a Style Warriors blush. I wasn't shopping for blushes at the time so I didn't pay much attention. Lipstick selection is still pretty awful. The quads were getting really low in supply (except there was a ton of Tone Gray). I don't buy MAC brushes so I have no idea if there were even sets. Sorry :_

 
Okay, thnkx a bunch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



did you happen to see anymore tempting quads? in your opinion, do you think there will still be some when i go in two weeks? from the amount of regulated purchases you have seen in the past? .... 

do you know when you might be going back again?


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

I will be going at the end of this week! I will be mainly looking/shopping for pigments, so i will have those names in detail


----------



## Glamourgazette (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shy_makeup_girl* 

 
_I will be going at the end of this week! I will be mainly looking/shopping for pigments, so i will have those names in detail_

 
great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



will you be able to check out the blushes and quads for me?


----------



## Glamourgazette (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shy_makeup_girl* 

 
_I will be going at the end of this week! I will be mainly looking/shopping for pigments, so i will have those names in detail_

 
will you only be listing the pigment names, or also the other products as you normally do? if you can't it's okay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




lol.. i think i am just getting really excited for when i go


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glamourgazette* 

 
_will you only be listing the pigment names, or also the other products as you normally do? if you can't it's okay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lol.. i think i am just getting really excited for when i go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I will, but there will be an emphasis on the pigments


----------



## Glamourgazette (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shy_makeup_girl* 

 
_I will, but there will be an emphasis on the pigments_

 
okay thnkx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hopefully that have some nice neutral pigents


----------



## Peachess (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

I was just there this past week...the amount of pigments is running low with mostly the very dark or bright colors left in stock. I only purchased 4 items 1 e/s in Soft Force 2 Blushes in Buff & On A Mission. My 4th item was from Clinique.

I'm planning to go again tomorrow or Thursday since I'm less then 20 minutes from there & I try to shop weekdays when it is less busy instead of the weekends.

I'm also planning to hit the new DF&CCO there as they carry the Lancome, Kiehls & Shu Uemura products...I've heard they have blow-out sales where you can get 4 for $40 deals...so I want to ask the Sale's Staff about that too. I'll being my note-pad & report back what I find from both stores.


----------



## Glamourgazette (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Peachess* 

 
_I was just there this past week...the amount of pigments is running low with mostly the very dark or bright colors left in stock. I only purchased 4 items 1 e/s in Soft Force 2 Blushes in Buff & On A Mission. My 4th item was from Clinique.

I'm planning to go again tomorrow or Thursday since I'm less then 20 minutes from there & I try to shop weekdays when it is less busy instead of the weekends.

I'm also planning to hit the new DF&CCO there as they carry the Lancome, Kiehls & Shu Uemura products...I've heard they have blow-out sales where you can get 4 for $40 deals...so I want to ask the Sale's Staff about that too. I'll being my note-pad & report back what I find from both stores._

 
Okay thnkx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



can't wait to hear another update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



were there now a good amount of blushes in?


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Peachess* 

 
_I was just there this past week...the amount of pigments is running low with mostly the very dark or bright colors left in stock. I only purchased 4 items 1 e/s in Soft Force 2 Blushes in Buff & On A Mission. My 4th item was from Clinique.

I'm planning to go again tomorrow or Thursday since I'm less then 20 minutes from there & I try to shop weekdays when it is less busy instead of the weekends.

I'm also planning to hit the new DF&CCO there as they carry the Lancome, Kiehls & Shu Uemura products...I've heard they have blow-out sales where you can get 4 for $40 deals...so I want to ask the Sale's Staff about that too. I'll being my note-pad & report back what I find from both stores._

 
DF&CCO? where is that? thanks for the update


----------



## Glamourgazette (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shy_makeup_girl* 

 
_DF&CCO? where is that? thanks for the update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
is it usually busy at this particular cco?


----------



## Peachess (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Sorry folks...I had to put off my CCO visit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is 90 degrees out & the humidity is killing me!  I'm hoping since it is going to rain on Friday I can go then...I tried to leave the nice A/C of my house...but no way...it is sooo icky out.

On a happier note...I have decided I am absolutely going to the CCO in Waterloo...since I was informed the MAC selection there is 3x bigger...I have to see it...and buy it...LOL  I'm hoping for a late July or early August trip there...2 hours isn't really that bad to travel since the price is right & the MAC quantity is supposed to better...wish me luck!

@ *Glamourgazette*  Not at all...I actually bought the last 2 blushes they had on the shelf that day...I'm sure the stock has been replenished & I hope to be able to give a nice long list of colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ *shy_makeup_girl  *DF&CCO is supposed to be in section #6 as per the Mall Map...but they change so much stuff around...when this store was originally announced they said it was going to be part of the 'out-side' stores...but it is now listed inside <sigh>  I'm going to hunt it down since I really want to check it out & I could use a new Lancome mascara anyways...LOL


----------



## Glamourgazette (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

No worries that you couldn't go today... it was really hot where i live too, i can't imagine shopping around at the outlet mall considering the fact that it is outdoors! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



also, i still don't unterstand what DF&CC0 is? Does it stand for designer frangres and cosmetics? I am geussing that's what you mean...
but the cco at the fashion outlets is still close to the juicy couture outlet right? 

can't wait to here you update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





@shy_makeup_girl have you tried the lady gaga lipstick yet?


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

The CCO is opposite of the JC outlet. The ones in bold i purchased

Here's the list:


Eyeshadows: same as before including pagan, pollinator, and all style warriors eyeshadows, dear cupcake

Powders: solar riche bronzer ( style warriors packaging), both A Rose Romance beauty powders, smooth harmony BP (fafi), both Naked Honey highlighters.

Blush: Dirty Plum PRO blush (one left), cheery blushcreme, blooming, notable

CCBs: both Style Black, including Bat Black

Pigments: spiritualize, circa plum (1), *primary yellow* (1), *basic red* (2), rose
Reflects: rust, blackened red

Brushes: got ONE new: *129SH which comes in a fafi pouch* ^.^

Foundation/powder: MSFN loose, NW43 and above in moistureblend

Lipsticks: improveddd! They still have the Neo Sci-Fi ones PLUSSSS all the style warrior ones, minus Brave New Bronze

Quads: *all quads were in plentiful quantity* tempting, shadowy lady, tone grey, and in the gallery

Miscellaneous: both look in a box's were still in stockk
and they had this huge box that was the Magic, Mirth, and Mischief packaging. Dont ask me what it is, because i do not know

This is all that i *remember*, so if something comes back to me, i'll edit my post.
hope that helps!


----------



## Glamourgazette (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shy_makeup_girl* 

 
_The CCO is opposite of the JC outlet. The ones in bold i purchased

Here's the list:


Eyeshadows: same as before including pagan, pollinator, and all style warriors eyeshadows, dear cupcake

Powders: solar riche bronzer ( style warriors packaging), both A Rose Romance beauty powders, smooth harmony BP (fafi), both Naked Honey highlighters.

Blush: Dirty Plum PRO blush (one left), cheery blushcreme, blooming, notable

CCBs: both Style Black, including Bat Black

Pigments: spiritualize, circa plum (1), *primary yellow* (1), *basic red* (2), rose
Reflects: rust, blackened red

Brushes: got ONE new: *129SH which comes in a fafi pouch* ^.^

Foundation/powder: MSFN loose, NW43 and above in moistureblend

Lipsticks: improveddd! They still have the Neo Sci-Fi ones PLUSSSS all the style warrior ones, minus Brave New Bronze

Quads: *all quads were in plentiful quantity* tempting, shadowy lady, tone grey, and in the gallery

Miscellaneous: both look in a box's were still in stockk
and they had this huge box that was the Magic, Mirth, and Mischief packaging. Dont ask me what it is, because i do not know

This is all that i *remember*, so if something comes back to me, i'll edit my post.
hope that helps!_

 
Great thnkx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if you can remember, was cheery blush creme like a hot pink one? i can't find a picture on the web so.... 

also, i have the same skin tone as you, and do you think the other blushes would be too light for me (since you have seen them)?

how much was the 129sh?

still more brush sets? lol....

thnkx for the update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




is the cco usually that busy?

p.s. when you say that it is opposite the JC outlet, do you mean across or beside?


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glamourgazette* 

 
_Great thnkx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if you can remember, was cheery blush creme like a hot pink one? i can't find a picture on the web so.... 

also, i have the same skin tone as you, and do you think the other blushes would be too light for me (since you have seen them)?

how much was the 129sh?

still more brush sets? lol....

thnkx for the update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




is the cco usually that busy?

p.s. when you say that it is opposite the JC outlet, do you mean across or beside?_

 

It's not adjacent to it, it's right across from it.

still lots of brush sets.

if your the same skintone as me, then dirty plum PRO blush will be perfect for you.

the 129SH is $24 which is a total STEAL!

cheery blush was a dark red/brown color


----------



## Glamourgazette (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shy_makeup_girl* 

 
_It's not adjacent to it, it's right across from it.

still lots of brush sets.

if your the same skintone as me, then dirty plum PRO blush will be perfect for you.

the 129SH is $24 which is a total STEAL!

cheery blush was a dark red/brown color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OKay thnkx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




since i have the same skin tone as you, would any of the msf's that they have left work as a nice blush?

-----also----

Where is the MAC counter at the macy's at walden galleria?
I was planning to get my mom a surprise gift when i go, but i was just wondering at what part of macy's the mac counter is,, so i can makesure that she stays away from that area. Is it right at the entrance coming from inside the mall or the entrance from the outside of th mall? upper or lower level? 

this cco also has testers of the products that you can swatch right? 
how much are look in the boxes? 
thnkx


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

I would highly recommend Brunette & Sunny by Nature!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The MAC counter in WG is on the lower level, at the entrance coming from inside the mall last time i checked. it's been a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they have a website with a directory map, so check it out


----------



## Glamourgazette (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shy_makeup_girl* 

 
_I would highly recommend Brunette & Sunny by Nature!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The MAC counter in WG is on the lower level, at the entrance coming from inside the mall last time i checked. it's been a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they have a website with a directory map, so check it out_

 
OKay thnkx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



have you ever purchased a look in the box from the cco?
do you know how much they are?

at this particular cco is it usually busy?
do they have testers out that you can swatch?


thnkx so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



p.s. are the fashion outlets an indoor or outdoor mall?


----------



## Glamourgazette (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

I went just on Saturday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They actually have a really good selection, at least in my opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They had:
-the same eyeshadows, including all the style warriors eyeshadows
- three mineralized blushes and about 4 blushes (I forgot the names 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but if i remember i will make sure to post them) but i do know that they still had cheery blushcream
- all of the same msf's
- they only had the eye brush set from holiday '09 collection left
-brushes, they still had that 129sh and both of the flat top buffer brushes and all the other brushes weren't that good
- they had both of the square design powder things from the colour forms collection
-they had on of the baby blooms lipstick with lipglass sets
- about 4 different dazzleglasses, 5 lipglasses, 3 of the lipgelee things, about 7 slimshines, 9 of the marblelized lipglasses
- just a pinch gel blush
- both look in a box sets 
- all quads were still left
- they still had a lot of pigmetns left, both neutral and brighter colours
- they had about  9 or so lipsticks, which include made with love, a few from style warriors, and the light brownish one from the makeup art cosmetics collection(like the lipsticks that are different colour in different layers)
- they still had the large clear fafi tote
- and they had holiday sets, which are basically like the look in the box sets, except from holiday '09 and they each come which the 181se, a msf, a mineralized blush and a mineralized eyeshadow
- they also had two little novel twist bags with the loose beauty powder


All i got was:
- the 129sh 
- lipsticks in: made with love and warm me up
- lustreglass in bateux 
-  brunette msf
- just a pinch gel blush
-soft force e/s
- sun siren look in a box (which came with: get rich quick dazzle glass, 181se, bronzing powder in bronze, zoomlash mascara, e/s in shroom and amber lights)
- mega rich pigmet
- tempting quad

so yeah, i might be going back in the beginning of September, so i won't have an update until them


----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Peachess* 

 
_Sorry folks...I had to put off my CCO visit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is 90 degrees out & the humidity is killing me!  I'm hoping since it is going to rain on Friday I can go then...I tried to leave the nice A/C of my house...but no way...it is sooo icky out.

On a happier note...I have decided I am absolutely going to the CCO in Waterloo...since I was informed the MAC selection there is 3x bigger...I have to see it...and buy it...LOL  I'm hoping for a late July or early August trip there...2 hours isn't really that bad to travel since the price is right & the MAC quantity is supposed to better...wish me luck!

@ *Glamourgazette*  Not at all...I actually bought the last 2 blushes they had on the shelf that day...I'm sure the stock has been replenished & I hope to be able to give a nice long list of colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ *shy_makeup_girl  *DF&CCO is supposed to be in section #6 as per the Mall Map...but they change so much stuff around...when this store was originally announced they said it was going to be part of the 'out-side' stores...but it is now listed inside <sigh>  I'm going to hunt it down since I really want to check it out & I could use a new Lancome mascara anyways...LOL_

 

Hey girl, How far is the Waterloo CCO for you?  I wouldn't recommend going out of your way for it... I drove about an hour to get there last week and was VERY disappointed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I bought a couple lipsticks and an eye shadow I didn't even really want, but since I drove all the way I wanted to buy something LOL... it was not worth the trip at all and I will never go back.  Maybe call and see if they have new stock?  their mac selection was the worst out of all the dozen or so CCO's I have been to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (I travel a lot).

Thanks for the updates on Niagra... I hope to get their in August if I end up going to Buffalo.


----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glamourgazette* 

 
_OKay thnkx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*have you ever purchased a look in the box from the cco?
do you know how much they are?
*
at this particular cco is it usually busy?
do they have testers out that you can swatch?


thnkx so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



p.s. are the fashion outlets an indoor or outdoor mall?_

 

The Look-In-A-Box sets are around $42 I believe... I haven't bought one at this outlet, but I have bought them at the other CCO's


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Any new updates? My friend is going there this weekend and maybe i'll send her with a list of what i'm looking for


----------



## vesperholly (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shy_makeup_girl* 

 
_The MAC counter in WG is on the lower level, at the entrance coming from inside the mall last time i checked. it's been a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they have a website with a directory map, so check it out_

 
Actually, it's on the second floor. The mall was built on a hilly area, and the back half of the Macy's has parking lots right up to the 2nd floor entrances because of the hill. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The best entrances are the far back one, which faces Walden Ave, or the one around the corner from that, which faces the large hotel.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

Anyone been lately?  May take a trip next week!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: Niagara Falls, NY CCO (Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls)*

This store is a HUGE disappointment.  Everytime I go they have the same old lame stock.  I hadn't been in 2 months and same stock was still there!!


----------



## MzFit (Nov 8, 2010)

Makeup Emporium said:


> This store is a HUGE disappointment. Everytime I go they have the same old lame stock. I hadn't been in 2 months and same stock was still there!!


 
	Last time I was there it sucked too.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 26, 2010)

I am taking a trip there this week so I hope it is better than the last time.  Anyone been lately?


----------



## loveoontherocks (Feb 2, 2011)

anyone go recently?


----------



## aic (Mar 28, 2011)

Went to the CCO this morning, most of the stuff is the same as listed previously 

  	Pigments/reflects: (most are in "new" jars)

  	Kitchmas
  	Process Magenta
  	Rose
  	Vintage Gold
  	Golden Lemon
  	Golden Olive
  	Madly Personal
  	New Fixation
  	Full Force Violet
  	Fuschai(Purple glitter)
  	Reflects rust
  	Reflects Copper...and a couple other

  	Pretty much the same eyeshadows and holiday stuff (lipgloss sets, cheek/face sets...etc)
  	Bat black CCB, ...only a few foundations were left,  in darker shades nw/nc40 and above

  	 can't remember what else stood out...in short, I don't think its worth making a special
  	trip for unless you are after the holiday items or the eyeshadow/pigments


----------



## StarrySim (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Ladies!
  	I'll be at the mall next Thursday, and will definitely check out the CCO.  Anything good lately?  Brushes, eye shadows/ quads, cremesheen glasses, Marcel Wanders lipsticks?


----------



## hamiltonchicky (Apr 19, 2011)

I've been about three times in the last two months.  Nothing exciting at all.  Pretty disappointing IMO.


----------



## StarrySim (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh, well, I guess that means more money left over for shoes and purses!


----------



## MzFit (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm going this weekend hoping there is at least 1 or 2 things I might want.


----------



## StarrySim (Apr 22, 2011)

I thought it was an ok selection, but I walked out with just a Bobbi Brown gel liner.  Here's a partial list of the MAC offerings, what I remember of it.
  	Eyeshadow quads: Tempting, Fafi, In The Gallery
  	Holiday palettes - a few from ATT, one from the red jeweled collection, and one from 2009 I think
  	A bunch of pigments, some in old style jar
  	a bunch of eyeshadows, including a few from TTB, Style Warriors, Dare To Wear
  	a green fluidline (sage something?)
  	Porcelain Pink MSF, the pink Colour Forms powder, and one more bronzey one
  	Personal Style blush, a dark CCB
  	some moisturelush items
  	a few brushes - 129SH, and can't remember the rest
  	Monogram powders/ blushes
  	some liners and greasepaint sticks
  	some lipsticks, including slimshines, one Monogram collection, Style Warriors
  	Cremesheen glasses, dazzleglasses, lipglasses
  	other Holidays sets, Look in a box sets


----------



## MzFit (Aug 6, 2011)

Last time I went there was nothing special any body been recently?


----------



## BlahWah (Dec 5, 2011)

Any updates for this CCO?  I'll be there in 2 weeks.  =D


----------



## ashley206 (May 30, 2012)

i'm wondering the same thing!!


----------



## MzFit (Jul 7, 2012)

Any body been recently?


----------



## goldilocks88 (Nov 15, 2012)

While I normally don't bother with this CCO when I go to the States I was pleasantly surprised by one pretty awesome find. I'm sure everyone remembers Ripe Peach blush ombre from Spring Colour Forecast (aka my favourite blush of time, and highly coveted as it sold out pretty fast and has never been repromoted), well I didn't find that there _however _I did find the Estee Lauder dupe for it, called Peach Nuance!




  	I already own Ripe Peach but have been terrified of finishing it. Peach Nuance is a perfect dupe, and quite honestly, has an even nicer texture than Ripe Peach. They had a whole ton of them there so I would definitely recommend picking it up if you want the most beautiful blush ever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




	I've been praying for this to show up at a CCO for ages and for $19, you really can't go wrong!


----------



## MzFit (Dec 1, 2012)

goldilocks88 said:


> I've been praying for this to show up at a CCO for ages and for $19, you really can't go wrong!


  	I am hitting it up the 14th hopefully they still have this. Starting to fall back in love with bobbi brown and normally they have a decent selection there so hoping I get one or two things.


----------



## MzFit (Dec 15, 2012)

MzFit said:


> I am hitting it up the 14th hopefully they still have this. Starting to fall back in love with bobbi brown and normally they have a decent selection there so hoping I get one or two things.


  	They did still have it and a few more left as well. I did pretty good they had bobbi brown pot rouge in pale pink and I also got a few shadows. I did notice a sign saying all sales are final now cause the store is closing on December 24th you would think they cut prices further but no such luck maybe closer to closing date they will.


----------



## yassaziza (Mar 16, 2013)

Unfortunately, thisstore closed down recently.


----------



## StarrySim (Mar 26, 2013)

Awww. I live in the Toronto area, and this was the only location I could ever really get to. Even so, I've only been to it once.  Are there any ones close by the border in this area?


----------



## Shars (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi everyone!

  Seems like this CCO may be reopening this Fall. The Fashion Outlets site for the Niagara location lists the CCO as Coming Soon in Fall 2014 Expansion. Fingers crossed that it means bigger and better


----------



## NerdyMakeupGeek (Oct 10, 2014)

I just applied for a position at the store today and received a call back regarding a interview. If I land the job I will try my best to keep this thread updated with items if others wish for me to.


----------



## Shars (Oct 11, 2014)

NerdyMakeupGeek said:


> I just applied for a position at the store today and received a call back regarding a interview. If I land the job I will try my best to keep this thread updated with items if others wish for me to.


  Nice! Good luck. Hope you get the job


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2014)

NerdyMakeupGeek said:


> I just applied for a position at the store today and received a call back regarding a interview. If I land the job I will try my best to keep this thread updated with items if others wish for me to.


    I visited that CCO a few years ago.  Wishing you all the best in landing the job!!!!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 25, 2015)

Anyone been since they re-opened in the new section??


----------

